# New Longines Strap Question (Legend Diver Content)



## i-WERKS

I acquired a Legend Diver without the original strap and buckle. I called up my local jeweler and gave them the model/serial number and asked them to order me the original strap for this watch. After 6 long weeks, it finally arrived in the original Longines packaging but I noticed it is not the same sailcloth type strap. I called up the jeweler and they're adamant that this is the correct strap for the watch and noted that maybe Longines changed the strap on the latest versions of this watch. I'm not complaining at all as I really like this strap I received. Just wondering if anyone else got this strap with their watch. The strap appears to be a rubber material with leather backing.






Back of the strap shows L682150802


----------



## sfl1979

That strap does look different from mine. And a lot nicer in my opinion. Yours look like a better overall quality. Many have criticised the strap so maybe Longines has listened to the criticism and changed the strap.


----------



## justwatches

Looks like Longines has changed the strap for the LLD. I was using previous version and it worn out so easily. Used it for a little more than a year before i change it to an isofrane which has been there since.

I felt that the original strap is a little too thin for the LLD, how does this new version feel?


----------



## i-WERKS

Since I didn't get the info from Longines, I can't be certain that they actually did change the strap on the latest models. It could very well be that the jeweler received the wrong strap and offered this as their explanation. I browsed through the LLD thread and didn't see anyone with this strap so I was curious.

The strap itself feels great. Was a bit stiff when I first received it but it formed nicely to my wrist after a few days. In my opinion, the thickness of the strap suits the style of the watch. While comparing pictures, the profile of the padding at the lug end seems a lot more square than the sailcloth strap which I like. The material feels like a harder (almost plastic like) rubber, nothing like the soft, pliable feel my Breitling rubber but at the same time, it doesn't feel cheap. The detail and build quality is top notch. All edges are finished perfectly and the stitching is flawless.


----------



## OneRand

Old strap was comfortable but atrocious quality. Mine started falling apart within a week. This one seems to be so much better.


----------



## rymanocerous

Does anyone have info on how to order a new one of these through Longines? Dont see anything in their E-Shop


----------



## Patagonico

It looks better built, like rubber material, opaque, with more texture and an additional hole but with the same dimensions as the previous one.





For the moment the LD fits a NATO that suits him very well.


----------



## mattldm

Looks great on that NATO! Where did you get that one?


----------



## Fatz028

Looks even better on a brown leather strap.


----------



## Gepetto82

I have a "Bond" nato strap for it and it looks lovely on that as well. I've also had a red leather strap on (for Christmas time...), and gray suede. Both good. But, I like the comfort of the original strap that came with the watch. Though mine is also starting to show signs of wear.


----------



## mattldm

How much did you pay for the new strap if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## mattldm

i-WERKS said:


> I acquired a Legend Diver without the original strap and buckle. I called up my local jeweler and gave them the model/serial number and asked them to order me the original strap for this watch. After 6 long weeks, it finally arrived in the original Longines packaging but I noticed it is not the same sailcloth type strap. I called up the jeweler and they're adamant that this is the correct strap for the watch and noted that maybe Longines changed the strap on the latest versions of this watch. I'm not complaining at all as I really like this strap I received. Just wondering if anyone else got this strap with their watch. The strap appears to be a rubber material with leather backing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the strap shows L682150802


After receiving my LLD with a fairly worn original strap, I called a local Longines dealer and asked about a replacement. The original strap part number has been replaced with L682150802. The one you received is the one that I will also receive as the old one is no longer available, and Im sure that you got the correct one. They quoted me $35 for the strap with a 4 week wait. For $35 ill give the new one a shot, If it isnt great its no loss.
I also ordered the Longines deployant clasp L639119748 ($112) This was in stock and I should have it in a week.


----------



## marker2037

That new strap looks great. I may have to order one soon. I used to like the original strap it came with and thought those who complained it didn't last long must've just treated it roughly. Then after a day out in/on the ocean (after only using the stock strap 15% of the time I wore the watch) the strap basically started to fall apart on me at the end of the day. 

So I guess I saw the truth and reality of the stock strap, because it was in like new condition before I went out on the water that day. 

Please let us know how the new strap is holding up for you OP.


----------



## Dale Vito

The strap was changed indeed from the well-known sail cloth to black calf skin according to an email sent to me by Longines NL on February 3rd.

*Normal size :*
L3.674.4.50.0
Reference of the strap including buckle: L600151179
Reference of the strap only: L682 150802

*XL size:*
L3.674.4.50.2
Reference of the strap including buckle: L600 151180
Reference of the strap only: L682 150803


----------



## mattldm

I finally received my new strap last week. It seems great so far. It was very stiff out of the package but has broken in and shaped to my wrist comfortably already and I have only worn the watch a few times since it was installed. I do keep it on a winder so its always locked closed. Overall I would say its a nice upgrade especially for $35. I dont plan on swimming or diving with it so I wont be able to comment on that aspect but I will post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## mattldm

New updated OEM strap. 








Heavier and thicker than the original strap.








I purchased the longines deployant buckle to go with the new strap. It's very nice and fits great. Total cost for the strap and deployant, $150


----------



## Vlciudoli

do you have the part number for the deplyoyant please?


----------



## mattldm

Vlciudoli said:


> do you have the part number for the deplyoyant please?


Couple posts up in my previous message


----------



## mattldm

Another shot of the new strap and deployant.


----------



## csm

hello brothers! i´ve just bought another LLD (my third one hehehehe) but this time, the NO DATE. Could you please tell me where did you get the new style strap of it for those 35 dollars?

best regards


----------

